# Is xDrive worth the $$ and extra weight?



## racedriver (Dec 28, 2005)

I have pretty much decided to purchase MY2007 525i ED. But this issue came up and I cannot decide whether I should get it. Basically, is it worth the less gas mileage, more weight to haul around, and extra $$?. I live in south Jersey. Most of the young dudes suggest that it is not worth it. Can anyone shine on this subject? Jspira, what is your opinion?


----------



## rlinger (Jul 11, 2004)

*no xdrive -- unless snow/ice country*

I would say not to get the x-drive unless you live in snow/ice country. (think colorado, illinois, etc)

too much weight for the benefit you get 3-4 months out of the year.

just get a good set of snow tires for your car either way -- and you will be happy

charley


----------



## eric320 (Jun 22, 2005)

i beg to differ... unless u are planning on tracking it u will never notice the difference in weight and the gas mileage is not enough to deter any decision...

mine has already saved me in the last storm... first time you rear comes around on you or u stop on a steep incline you will wish u had it...
i have already opened her up in turns/highway ect.. could not be happier with performace/power...

besides.. how much snow did pasadena, CA get last year ?


----------



## adgrant (Aug 13, 2003)

racedriver said:


> I have pretty much decided to purchase MY2007 525i ED. But this issue came up and I cannot decide whether I should get it. Basically, is it worth the less gas mileage, more weight to haul around, and extra $$?. I live in south Jersey. Most of the young dudes suggest that it is not worth it. Can anyone shine on this subject? Jspira, what is your opinion?


In North Jersey it would definitely be worth it. Does it snow as much in South Jersey and do you have any hills near you or a long driveway.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

racedriver said:


> I have pretty much decided to purchase MY2007 525i ED. But this issue came up and I cannot decide whether I should get it. Basically, is it worth the less gas mileage, more weight to haul around, and extra $$?. I live in south Jersey. Most of the young dudes suggest that it is not worth it. Can anyone shine on this subject? Jspira, what is your opinion?


Come across the bridge and try mine.

I think it was the right decision. There really is no performance hit that you will notice and the advantages of xDrive go beyond snow.


----------



## Boraxo (Sep 6, 2005)

You know the weather in South Jersey. IMO it's a worthwhile option for anyone who deals with snow, even if only on an occasional basis. My old 325i (pre-traction control) had a very tough time with even a few inches of snow and a grade. It could mean the difference between getting to work v. getting stuck in your driveway.

That being said, x-drive is definitely NOT worth it for those of us who live near the Pacific Ocean and don't plan to drive our autos into the mountain snow. Extra $2K cost plus reduced gas mileage, extra weight - no upside. Much more cost effective to rent an SUV for the occasional trip to Tahoe (or just buy one). It never snows in SF and LA.


----------



## Brian2468 (Aug 7, 2005)

Definitely go for the x-drive!!!

I live in CT and after 3 Audi quattros, I would never again even consider a car that was not AWD for my daily driver! Not only is it far superior in the snow, but also on wet roads as well. My 530xiT with manual shift has more than enough power for me, and for what it is, I find the fuel economy to be quite good as well. Also handles a lot better than my Audi's ever did - probably because x-drive is biased towards rear wheel drive.

Now if i lived someplace where it never snows, I'd probably not care about AWD, but in the Northeast, it was, at least to me, a no-brainer!


----------



## ska (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm also in the east coast, dfntly get the XI. Ppl from CA always suggest the snow tires (which is a good idea) but is just PITA to swap tires when seasons change.


----------

